# First Responders Saltwater Fishing Tournament



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

*DATE:* Wednesday, May 27, 2015
*RAIN DATE:* To be announced
*PLACE: **Bay Area Community Center 5002 Nasa Rd 1 Seabrook, TX 77586*
*TIME:* There is NO morning check-in. Weigh-in will start at 1:00PM and ends at 3PM sharp. *YOU MAY NOT BEGIN FISHING UNTIL 5:30 AM AND YOU MUST BE IN LINE BY 3PM WITH FISH IN HAND FOR WEIGH IN! NO EXCEPT IONS!*

*QUALIFICATIONS:* All participants, to be eligible for this competition, trophy awards, cash awards and door prizes, must be a full-time, part-time, reserve, retired Peace Officer, Fireman, Military or EMT personnel, or civilian guest (three per boat), providing one (1) team member meets the qualifications to fish in the tournament. Note: Corporate sponsors may fish without a first responder in the boat.

*NOTE:* Anyone who has guided in the last 2 years, or is currently working as a guide, is eligible to participate in the open division *only.* (See attached for details on the OPEN).

*TEAMS:* Teams will consist of up to 4 persons. Boats with more than 4 persons are eligible for individual awards only.

*REGISTRATION: *The attached registration form must be mailed in or delivered before Wednesday, May 20th, 2015. Registration fee will be $50 per person. No money will be refunded after Friday, May 22, 2015. Any registration received after Wednesday, May 20, 2015 will only be accepted with a $5 per person late fee and will be accepted until tournament day. If you do not know who will fish with you, register your boat and send your entry fee before the deadline. You may fill in your team memberâ€™s later.

*******If you register after deadline or on tournament day there is no guarantee that you will receive a T-shirt. *******

*TOURNAMENT BOARD OF DIRECTORS:*

*STEPHEN BROWN Epi Garza (713)724-9939 (832)646-9284*

*[email protected]** [email protected] *


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

Go to www.firstrespondersfishingtournament.com


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

ttp


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

Over 100 door prizes will be given away at the weigh-in. Over 50 will be Hookpsit rods. We will also be selling raffle tickets for $1. one of the items on the raffle is a Port Mansfield trip valued at $2500.00


----------

